# Hello!! :) *Pic Heavy*



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello! Just wanted to introduce my kitty "Ringo" (we think anyway). He was "Lucy" for the past month but I've been suspecting "she" was a he. Posted a picture of his bits on here and suspicions were confirmed. So now he's Ringo! (He was names after the beatles song, so I wanted to keep with that theme)

So without furhter ado... My "pretty" little boy 

The day we got him









Meeting his new brother and sister

























He's very relaxed, and he has the softest fur ever, like, I don't know maybe rabbit hair? It's hard to explain!
This is how mellow









He loves my husband a ton!









Randoms
Playing

























Yawning!


















(There was just water in this glass lol)









(And this was an empty container I had just finished my last pill, I promise my cat isn't a junkie!)









We love our little guy









We've given him the birthday of November 22nd. (Based on an age estimate and when we got him, we've had him a little over a month now!)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute and tiny! :love2 Ringo makes me want a kitten! XD


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh and this is the most recent picture, He thinks he's a dog at this point.  They were all playing (and he plays just like a dog) And they all stopped and got in their "Stand off" position before resuming play.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's sooo adorable! He looks like a Ragdoll...is he?


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

His birthday is the same as mine! Yeah! Birthday buddies! He's addddddorable! I may have to steal him.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

The vet thinks he is a ragdoll! But I'll never know for sure  I should do some google-ing to form my own opinion on the matter!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, you should check out google. Ringo looks like he's at least part Ragdoll, and very soft "rabbit" fur is a classic characteristic. My Muffs is a Ragdoll. Her fur is so soft, she feels like a giant cotton ball. Muffs is what's referred to as a "bi-color", which accounts for the inverted "V" in white on her face. Ringo looks like a colorpoint, with potential lynx markings. Happy googling!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

I did sone research, he definitely has a ragdoll personality, and my husband and I have already suspected he's going to be a large cat because he's growing so fast! We'll never know for sure, but we'll have a better guess-timate when he's full grown!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

If he is a ragdoll you better watch out, I hear they get pretty big lol! Maybe he will get the size of a small dog  He is a very stunning kitty, and he looks like he loves his brothers very much.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

gorgeous cat!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, he is gorgeous! I love all the pics of him, especially with the dogs- one of mine LOVES dogs too! I have two Ragdolls, and Ringo does have similiar markings to my Mitzi- she's a blue mitted tabby Ragdoll (pics a few threads down). 

Evie's birthday is 23rd November!! Ahhh


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

Awe! Hes SO incredibly cute! Blue eyes! Congrats!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

he is ADORABLE! He looks like he has a neat personality too!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He could get to be a big boy...although Muffs is almost 2 now and she's still only 8.5 lbs. One other thing you should know is that his coloring will darken over time. That's true for all pointed cats with blue eyes (so that will happen even if he's not part Ragdoll).


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

He's already pulled a gender switch on us, I think we'll be fine with a color switch ;-). We just love him! He has a wonderful personality. He likes to play (what kitten doesn't?) but his favorite activity is cuddling! He doesn't purr much though, and when he does it's very very quiet. He loves to be cuddled under a blankets, just as my dogs do! It's really neat when I walk into a room and they're all cuddled together under a blanket on the couch! 

He has fit into our family perfectly and we couldn't imagine a better choice to join it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a cutie. That list picture of Ringo with the dogs is just priceless.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd just call him a lynx point(with long fur), but as its been said here by others "lynx points rule" he looks like a very adorable trouble-maker,,


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my word, no matter what breed he might be...he is just ADORABLE!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ringo is gorgeous and sooo adorable. I love the pill bottle one - his eyes look like he IS a junky -hahahah!!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We truly love him to pieces! Couldn't ask for a better fit with our family. He gets along so well with he dogs, he has my husband wrapped around his little paw, and he always gives me a good laugh!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So cute!! LOVE the pic of him & the dogs on the bed.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

tghsmith said:


> I'd just call him a lynx point(with long fur), but as its been said here by others "lynx points rule" he looks like a very adorable trouble-maker,,


That is the breed I thought of when seeing his pictures as well. 

He is adorable


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's so cute! I bet he will be a beautiful cat once he grows up. ^^


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my, he's too cute! He makes me want a kitten even more now!
When you got him, did he cry the first few nights, when he had to adjust to a new home?


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

He had no problems adjusting. He cuddled in bed with my husband, the dogs, and myself! He very rarely meows except when it's time for food then he let's us know! He acted like this had always been his home


----------



## Vorguen (Feb 23, 2011)

wow... cutest cat ever


----------

